# 15 pounds lighter for Christmas!



## todmommy4568

Anyone interested in a self challenge with some support? I am hoping to lose 15 more pounds by Christmas and would love some company! I am at 208.8 right now with 37 days to make it to 193.8! I will check in weekly with progress made and hope to see some great losses by ladies that would like to join me!


----------



## Try Rocking

Sure :) I am hoping to lose 20 by the end of the year, I'm not sure I'll get there, but I'm trying my best!


----------



## bundle4me

I'm with you. Not sure I can do it but I will give it a good go!!!


----------



## Perfect_pink

I will give it ago


----------



## Silver9

I'm in...I'd like to lose atleast 10 lbs by New Year...so will give it a try


----------



## todmommy4568

Awesome! We can do this! And if not we can get darn close!


----------



## bundle4me

1 1/2 gone. 13 1/2 to go


----------



## todmommy4568

Yay bundle! Awesome job!


----------



## suzib76

It's only 5 weeks until Christmas so 15lbs is a bit ambitious for me. I am looking to shift another 7.5lbs by then if possible but if I only lose 1lb a week I would be happy with that.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Silver9

Off topic, but any advice where can I get a weight loss ticker?


----------



## todmommy4568

I do mine through ticker factory...I like it and it is really easy to update :flower:

Suzib I think its a bit ambitious on everyone's part :haha: for me the big goals keep me working harder. GL with your Christmas goal! Let us know how you are getting along!


----------



## Try Rocking

You can click on someone else's ticker, or you can go to https://www.lilyslim.com


----------



## Silver9

Got my ticker 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/t/wvWSIQ3/weight.png


----------



## Silver9

Thank you todmommy and try rocking


----------



## BlueWater

Can I join?!
I'm re-starting again.
I'd like to lose 14 pounds in total. If I could lose it by christmas that would be great ;)


----------



## todmommy4568

Absolutely blue! :wave:

Well I lost .7 pounds this week. Not really happy with it but hey at least it's not a gain!


----------



## Try Rocking

You're doing great, that's close to a lb!


----------



## threebirds

Im with you. I started a couple of weeks ago. Was 14st to start and would love to get to 13st by xmas / new year, with a longer term goal of maintaining weight around 12st. So far Ive lost a few lbs. Targeting both diet and exercise. Doing well on the diet side as for me its just about cutting out crap and snacks - I was eating a lot of choc as Im a sleep deprived older mother of a 1 yr old.
Also doing well on the exercise front as although I walk a lot, I was doing nothing else, so Ive been doing a bit more cardio & strenght stuff (although I know muscle weighs more than fat). I need to lose a little bit off everywhere and a big bit off my tummy!
Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Silver9

I am down 1.5 lbs...to 147...another 7 to reach my goal of 140


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/t/wvWSIQ3/weight.png


----------



## todmommy4568

I weigh in on Sunday and am not looking forward to it....Thanksgiving got me good lol

Congrats on the loss silver!

Welcome threebirds! :wave: Good Luck!!


----------



## todmommy4568

Well I ended up with a 3 pound gain....I'm going to have to step it up if I plan on getting rid of this thanksgiving gain and getting close to goal!


----------



## Silver9

I am at 145.5 this morning..lost 1.3 lbs...and a BMI of 24.88....5.5 lbs more to lose to reach my goal


----------



## todmommy4568

Thats awesome silver! You are doing a great job! That will be a breeze to reach by christmas :flower:


----------



## Silver9

Thanks TM 
I am hoping I will reach there...ideally I will be within my healthy (I am now too) BMI range then, but I will see if I want to lose further or maintain

Right now I am at my lowest weight in 4 yrs...I was 143 pre-preg, so lets see if I can surpass it


----------



## bundle4me

Well done silver!!
2 1/2 off for me tonight so that's 4lb into the 15lb
12 1/2lb off in 4 weeks so I'm happy with that


----------

